# 6 Way HEX Manifold CO2 Splitter



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm looking for the cheapest deal online w/ all 6 bubble counters and needle valves. Anybody seen any good deals lately? ~$170 is what I've seen new.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi NeonRob,

Hope this helps! About 20 days for delivery, verify they have in stock before ordering.
http://cgi.ebay.com/6-way-Brass-Co2-splitter-solenoid-aquarium-fish-tank_W0QQitemZ250108684253QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

try Dave Gomberg?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I prefer to buy American, since I never know what I will receive from Asia. 

I'm not familiar with Dave Gomberg.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's Dave:
http://www.wcf.com/co2iron/

500th System special! In celebration of our 500th system sale (more than any other system in the USA), we offer:
6 Eheim diffusors and 6 Fabco needle valves for $200 postpaid

Save 33%, add compressed CO2 to your other tanks. And we will include 60 feet of PVC thick-wall tubing, good for CO2, and 6 tee adaptors to let you complete your system easily. No manifold needed.

No affiliation, I bought my CO2 stuff from him years ago.


----------

